# Laptop USB ports suddenly stopped working... Acer



## moatasim333 (Dec 3, 2012)

hey there guys,

i have an Acer Aspire 5733Z Laptop... which i bought a few months back... using Windows 7 
i use it very carefully like all my gadgets, so externally inflicted damage is not possible...

there are total 3 usb ports on the laptop.. 1 on the left, 2 on the right

the single port on the left side works FINE... but the problem is with the ports on the right side..
first, one of those ports stopped working.. but suddenly the second one stopped working too.

i looked it up on google and tried many things, re-installing the drivers... etc etc
in Device manager, it is saying that the ports are functioning correctly... 

there is power in the ports because when i connect my phone and turn on usb storage.. 
the phone charges but the storage doesn't get detected.

tried to scan for hardware changes, but nothing...

what else is there to look at..? i dont want to think that it may be a hardware problem, as i bought the laptop new, and it has been used carefully ever since..

So, Just to eliminate any confusion... 
the ports on the right side dont work... 
drivers are fine and in place.. 
device is working fine, it says in device manager.
the broken usb ports are hot, there is power in them
the problem is they just dont respond, they wont go ding-dong when you plug something in like it usually did.. nothing...silence..
one of them were working fine, i copied stuff yesterday...
yes, they broke on by one. first the top one then the bottom one..
the single port on left works fine..

i physically checked the ports thoroughly... nothing.. they look fine to me... 

I also tried ''System Restore'' but it didnt help...
there is something physically wrong...but how....  

last thing i used on it was an external hdd.. it was a normal desktop hdd with a sata to usb converter... i tried to remember but i dont think i ''safely'' removed the hdd? could that damage physically? 

any help or suggestions will be highly appreciated...

Thanks...


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

To start, you can try using a usb stick at power on, and select boot options to see if bios detects it and confirm if the issue is OS dependent. If it detects, create a bootable thumb (i.e. linux) to see if it reads from it. If yes, you'll probably need a fresh install.

Good luck!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Windows 7 and Vista default to optimizing usb drives for quick removal so there is no need to use "safely remove hardware".
I don't see how this can be anything but defective hardware and if the laptop is only a few months old, its time to return to retailer or Acer for warranty.


----------



## moatasim333 (Dec 3, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> To start, you can try using a usb stick at power on, and select boot options to see if bios detects it and confirm if the issue is OS dependent. If it detects, create a bootable thumb (i.e. linux) to see if it reads from it. If yes, you'll probably need a fresh install.
> 
> Good luck!


I tried but it did not show the thumb drive as a boot device. meanwhile on the working usb it does show the thumb drive..

im sure its a physical fault....

but what can go wrong..?


----------



## moatasim333 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Windows 7 and Vista default to optimizing usb drives for quick removal so there is no need to use "safely remove hardware".
> I don't see how this can be anything but defective hardware and if the laptop is only a few months old, its time to return to retailer or Acer for warranty.



hmmmm... but warranty is out of the question...i have a 1 year warranty.. but that means that i will have to send the laptop out of my country.... because there is no official acer repair center in my country.. .... 

but lets see....


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

i would use the warranty, definitely. yes you might wait a month, but in the other hand besides expenses and voiding the warranty by dismantling, you also risk screwing up something else. are you sure you're willing to risk everything just to try to fix the ports yourself? also remember this, if you order a new usb module and the problem persists, which refers to the main board, you'll have your warranty voided and a *huge expense *in your hands.. be reasonable, is just not worth it.

cheers.


----------



## skyblueusa (Oct 20, 2015)

This has happened to me with a 2 year old Acer Aspire 1511 and I'm pretty upset.
I have tried everything from restoring factory settings, to installing Windows 10, to reinstalling windows 10, to removing drivers, to restarting, to playing in Device Manager 

really upset as I have important files on the lptop


----------

